# Freshwater Stingray Breeding Stock



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

I shot this video of my adult Henlei group just before feeding time. The group consists of two males and two females.The biggest ray in the video is a female who has already produced two litters, and is pregnant with her third (due in early November).

I've also attached pictures of her second litter.

Enjoy!


----------



## kyle (Oct 9, 2006)

Sweet

I have never tried rays, But have always fancied them.

Those are beautiful rays.

Glad to see they are breeding for you.

How big is your tank?


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

kyle said:


> Sweet
> 
> I have never tried rays, But have always fancied them.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kyle. I always say that out of all the species I've kept over the years, rays are the most rewarding.

The pond is 8 X 5 X 3 1/2, so around 1200 gallons. With the sump and sand filter, the footprint is quite a bit larger.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I always admire the rays when I see them, but I doubt I will ever have room for such large animals. They are really very beautiful. Congrats on the breeding.. I think it's very important for hobbyists to try to breed their fish.. less demand on wild stocks if they are captive bred.. so cudos to you!


----------

